# Hello from KY



## 4boysbees (May 21, 2012)

First year beekeeper in western KY. Looking forward to learning a lot about my bees


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Welcome from an East Tennessee Newbee. You sure do live in some beautiful country up there in Trigg County.


----------



## DBeckner (May 21, 2012)

Hello . Like yourself I am new to the hobby.Also from Western Ky (dawson Springs)


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I use Face Book and all the free for all, and for sale sights. Plus any group you join. I post a picture of a swarm cone and this If you see one of these give me a PM, It is a Honey Bee Swarm. Honey bees are in Crisis in the world and we need them to live too. Please save the Bees and don't spray them..
Also check with the County Extension office, local Beekeepers Association and state. Good Luck and welcome to a great group of people, Beeks.


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the site. If any of you need any help then let me know. I'm not too far from a few of you, and I would be glad to help with my 'limited' knowledge.  If I don't know the answer .... I know someone who will. It's kind of like the old adage, " Ask 5 beekeepers a question each, and get 5 different answers." Have fun, and Private Message me if you need anything.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, you will find lots of good information on this site. 

Tim


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 4BB!


----------

